# Sub Available in Minnesota Twin cities pick ups, bobcat and dump truck



## TimA82 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looking to put my truck to work. 2006 Duramax with brand new boss 9'2" V plow, Let me know if anyone has anything, I am located in southwest metro, Chaska area but am willing to travel. I have my pickup with v plow, a 2004 f350 with v plow, 2001 ford with straight blade with salt sander and a bobcat, all available if the work is there. I also have a tandem dump truck for hauling away snow if needed. Please contact me by phone or email, Tim 612 600-4210 or email [email protected]


----------

